
37Signals' Backpack Getting Major Upgrade - Losing Focus? - jmorin007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/37signals_backpack_losing_focus.php
======
gscott
I would suggest they break those new items into "extended features" and let
customers add them in for a fee.

This way you they wouldn't throw a bunch of new stuff at people too fast,
which seems to be what is happening. They are getting a "mini-revolt" because
people seem to be saying "hey just throw in one more feature and this product
is the same as that other one... why should we pay twice?"

